# Peachtree nova 125 is louder on the left by 1 to 1.5 db, ok?



## pdx (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello, I am a new member. I recently downloaded REW and used my radio shack sound meter to check my system. Using SPL meter option, I am able to consistently detect that left channel output from the Peachtree is about 1 to 1.5 db louder as compared to right channel.

How I checked:
*With Peactree audio 
-check by switching the speaker output to same speaker. For example, connect right speaker output to left speaker and compare with left speaker output to left speaker. Speaker and SPL meter always in the same position. 
-Using both usb input and AUX input, check with same speaker terminal switching procedure and observed same issue where left channel is louder. 
-Using Peachtree's preout to my Emotiva preamp and power amp combo, observed same issue when checking by switching speaker output of Emotiva amp to the same speaker.

If I connect the same analog output directly to my Emotiva preamp and power amp combo, both speaker outputs have the same db level for the same speaker. So the signal source is not the problem. Since both speakers out and pre-out of the Peachtree exhibit the same issue, I suspect pre-amp issue with the Peachtree. 

May I know generally 1 to 1.5 db louder on left speaker channel is acceptable for preamp? Should I contact Peachtree directly for repair?

Thank you!


----------



## pdx (Jan 30, 2014)

More information:
If right channel is 75 db, left channel will be about 77 db.

If right channel is 81 db, left channel will be 82 db .

If right channel is 84 db, left channel will be about 85 to 85.5 db.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

If I understand your test steps correctly, it sounds like there might be a problem. Channel matching should be within a fraction of a dB. What do the product specs say? Any possibility there is a gain trim control somewhere that needs tweaking? Definitely see what Peachtree has to say.


----------



## pdx (Jan 30, 2014)

Reading the spec page at http://www.peachtreeaudio.com/nova125-amplifier-with-dac.html, I think this one should be channel matching information:

*Channel Tracking: <+ 0.2dB

I will definitely gives Peachtree a call.

Thanks!


----------



## pdx (Jan 30, 2014)

Update:

Indeed the volume potentiometer was defective. Peachtree's turnaround was really impressive. They received my Nova Thursday morning. They fixed the problem and shipped back to me via FedEx the same day. Great customer service!

Now both channels output same db for same speaker.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Super! Thanks for the followup. We always value hearing about real-world customer service experiences.

+1 for Peachtree.


----------

